# Best Wiper Lakes?



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

All, haven't caught a wiper but trying to get a feel for the best wiper lakes within an hour or so of Columbus? I think Charles Mills has some in Mansfield but not sure how it stacks up. Much thanks in advance. 

ps, if someone in the Columbus area goes wiper fishing and needs a buddy please let me know


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Chas. Mill has 'em and a few make it over the dam. Can't tell you much about the main lake. The water is kinda' skinny below the dam but I've heard of one or two being seen there..... 
R


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kiser, Deer Creek, East Fork, Brookville, Charles Mill, Buckeye & Seneca all have some type of striped beast in them. 

Your best bet for a trophy close to Columbus is going to be Buckeye, Kiser or Deer Creek.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, Fallen. Judgin by your last few posts you are a certified wiper master. Are you in Columbus?

ps, do they still stock wipers in deer creek? ODNR site said just saugeyes (not that there's anything wrong with that).


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

lacdown said:


> Thanks, Fallen. Judgin by your last few posts you are a certified wiper master. Are you in Columbus?
> 
> ps, do they still stock wipers in deer creek? ODNR site said just saugeyes (not that there's anything wrong with that).



Thanks, but not quite> I'm a rookie.


I'm in Cincinnati, all of my hybrids are coming out of rivers. 


I'll be honest< I am not familiar with any of the lakes I listed for you with the exception of East Fork & Brookville, so I don't know if they "still" stock them>

However, the fact that they've stocked them within the last 10 years tells you there's potential for a state record to come out of any of'm.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

The state told me via email that there are only 4 lakes in the state that are stocked with hybrids(East Fork and Buckeye that I know of, not sure of the other two). There is one lake stocked with pure striped bass(Seneca) and one lake stocked with male stripers only(Kiser,how they can tell I have no idea). The Ohio River probably gets more than any of them.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the help, everyone. I'll make that a side mission to catch one.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.stripers247.com/ohio-striper-fishing.php


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome info


----------



## brookvillescott (Aug 15, 2010)

I know you were asking for something closer. But if you ever have time to make the drive this Raccoon Lake In Indiana is loaded with big striper. Here is a link to the story. 
http://www.examiner.com/outdoor-tra...nd-record-striped-bass-landed-at-indiana-lake


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

defenitely want to give them a try at buckeye lake. you can catch 50-100 a day from the end of april until memorial weekend. i catch them alot while trolling crankbaits for saugeye. alot of 2-5 pounders and some people that fish alot for them catch some real nice ones.


----------

